# hdmi-schwarzwert ?



## LiveOrDie (Feb 8, 2012)

Just brought a new LED-LCD and found this it really makes blacks look black but what does it mean schwarzwert is it German


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, schwarz means 'black' and wert means 'worth'.

So I guess... black worth? Worth black?  

Probably it means that the black looks perfect.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks didn't know that haha why is samsung using German now .


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 8, 2012)

Where did you buy the display from? Just asking because it doesn't seem like a display bought in Australia would have such an issue unless it was "gray market".


----------



## scooper22 (Feb 8, 2012)

May I add a note here? 

"Schwarzwert" does not mean how much your black is worth, rofl. It means what luminescence the darkest color (black) still has. It defines how dark the display can go. The opposite is "Weißwert", so how bright the display can go (white). The difference between these two is your contrast ratio. The lower the Schwarzwert the better, the higher the Weißwert the better.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh, I translated it literally thinking it was a 'motto' for the new TV 

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 8, 2012)

Yer the Weißwert is bright as now, and i brought the screen in perth and just found out i could change the language HAHA, now says black level


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 8, 2012)

Was the writing on the box in English? Not trying to make life difficult for you, but Samsung product sold by an authorized dealer in Australia shouldn't be set to German out of the box. If you bought this monitor from a small "mom and pop" store, they might not have sold you a product designed to be sold in your country. Small "mom and pop" stores are occasionally not authorized dealers and have to resort to buying "gray market" product so they have something to sell. "Gray market" product is stuff that the manufacturer didn't intend to have sold in that market and they respond to that type of behavior by not honoring the warranty if you have a problem. Just want to make sure you didn't buy something that doesn't have a warranty, unless you knew that was the case when you bought it. Again, don't know for sure that is what happened, but puzzling that Australia product defaulting to German.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 8, 2012)

No its a AU produced box is in English also has a sticker from Samsung in Sydney.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 8, 2012)

My apologies again, I didn't realize you were writing about something found in the monitor's menu. I assumed it was a trading motto in German (like for example _Asus - rock solid heart touching_)


----------

